# Bester Wärmeleitkleber



## oxoViperoxo (16. Mai 2010)

*Bester Wärmeleitkleber*

Suche für die kleinen Brüder meines MK-13 einen Wärmeleitkleber. Welcher ist der beste? Geld ist woscht


----------



## GaAm3r (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bester Wärmeleitkleber*

Tesafilm 
Meinst du die Ram Bausteine ?


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bester Wärmeleitkleber*

Ich habe bei meiner HD5870 den Arctic Silver Thermal Adhesive verwendet und bin super zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis. Spawas sind beim Zocken teilweise kühler als die GPU (unter Scythe Musashi).


----------



## oxoViperoxo (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bester Wärmeleitkleber*

Okay, danke schonmal für den Tipp. Laut beschreibung ist dies dann eine Endgültige Lösung, sprich ich bekomme die danach nicht mehr ab. Stimmt dies oder hast du andere Erfahrungen gemacht?


Jo meine die Rambausteine u.a.


----------



## Domowoi (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bester Wärmeleitkleber*

Ich glaub wenn Du es nicht so endgültig haben möchtest musst Du Wärmeleitpads verwenden. WL-Kleber ist meist endgültig


----------



## 0202inferno (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bester Wärmeleitkleber*

des zeug bekommst definitiv nicht mehr ab, hab damit sogar mein golfschläger damit wieder zusammen geklebt.

mfg


----------



## oxoViperoxo (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bester Wärmeleitkleber*



Domowoi schrieb:


> Ich glaub wenn Du es nicht so endgültig haben möchtest musst Du Wärmeleitpads verwenden. WL-Kleber ist meist endgültig


 
Okay, mal nen Link zu nen paar guten? Oder nen namen?


----------



## amdfreak (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bester Wärmeleitkleber*

die noctua (nt-H1 glaub ich) ist eine der besten WLPs.


----------



## Domowoi (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bester Wärmeleitkleber*

Ne sorry ich hab mich nur ein wenig damit beschäftigt weil ich meinen W-LAN Stick kühlen wollte. WL-Kleber soll sich alles nicht so viel nehmen. Bei Pads können schon größere Unterschiede auftreten.


----------



## fac3l3ss (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bester Wärmeleitkleber*

Also ich hab bei meinem Accelero S1 Rev2 auf den RAM-Kühlern die Arctic Silver Silver 5, das klebt und kühlt gut

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## oxoViperoxo (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bester Wärmeleitkleber*

Okay, diese ist aber eine normale Wärmeleitpaste. Die habe ich auch noch hier ^^. Habe mich auch schon gefragt, ob so eine normale nicht reicht. Denn wenn ich bspw. den MK-13 von der GPU abnehmen will, bedarf das schon einiger Kraft ^^^

@amdfreak: Ist halt nur ne Paste. Und ich hab die PK-1. Die ist noch besser ^^


----------



## fac3l3ss (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bester Wärmeleitkleber*



oxoViperoxo schrieb:


> Okay, diese ist aber eine normale Wärmeleitpaste. Die habe ich auch noch hier ^^. Habe mich auch schon gefragt, ob so eine normale nicht reicht. Denn wenn ich bspw. den MK-13 von der GPU abnehmen will, bedarf das schon einiger Kraft ^^


Bei mir klebt die Silver 5 seit so ca. 10 Monaten.
Ich finde, das du die ruhig nehmen kannst!

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## GaAm3r (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bester Wärmeleitkleber*

Wenn man sich das so überlegt kommt man zu dem Schluss das eine WLP auch hart wird und auch schon manche Boards Cpu´s und Grakas kaputt gegangen sind weil der Anwender alles Schrottreif gerissen hat , weil er seine WLP mit Sekunden Kleber verwechselt hat.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bester Wärmeleitkleber*



oxoViperoxo schrieb:


> Laut beschreibung ist dies dann eine Endgültige Lösung, sprich ich bekomme die danach nicht mehr ab. Stimmt dies oder hast du andere Erfahrungen gemacht?


 
Das stimmt. Es gibt aber auch keinen Grund weshalb man sie wieder abmachen soll. Für RAM kann man ruhig auch bilige WL-Pads verwenden - diese werden nicht so heiß, aber bei Spawas ist noch so gutes Pad einfach Kacke.
Von der Variante mit der WLP ohne Befestigung kann ich nur abraten. Es mag sein dass das auf ersten Blick gut hält, aber wenn so ein Teil später abfällt, dann verglüht der Spawa.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bester Wärmeleitkleber*

Doch, den gibts schon. Wenn ich sie verkaufe und mir eine neue kaufe. Dann mache ich den Referenzkühler wieder drauf und verwende den MK-13 bei der neuen Karte. ^^


----------



## shootme (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bester Wärmeleitkleber*

In der mitte nen punkt WLP und außen ein paar kleine Punkte Sekundenkleber tuts auch, is halt ein bissl Fummelarbeit. Ansonsten kann ich auch nur die Arctic Silver Thermal Compound empfehlen, klebt hervorragend, zugegeben. 
Mit dem richtigen Zubehör (Gefrierfach, Schlitzschraubenzieher und Kreditkarte) bekommt man die im Normalfall wieder runter, sogar den Zement der bei den Voodoos draufklebt.
 Ich hab ich glaub in meinem Leben schon gut 100 Grafikkarten "entkühlt" die geklebt waren, und bisher hats jede überlebt.


----------



## sanQn (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bester Wärmeleitkleber*

Dem Wärmeleitkleber etwas WLP dazumischen, damit ist die Klebekraft nicht so enorm und mann kann es ggf. auch ohne Probleme wegmachen.


----------



## shootme (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: Bester Wärmeleitkleber*

Der Vorschlag von SanQn gefällt mir, ehrlich. Hast du Erfahrung mit dem Mischungsverhältnis? Z.B. bei Arctic Silver Thermal Compound mit Arctic Silver 5...

Wär nähmlich gut zu wissen wenn ich meine Rivas und Voodoo 3 betriebsbereit mache.


----------

